# Nurburgring in April 2007?



## droodie (Dec 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a good source to check for open track availability for April 14 - April 21 at the Nuremberg Track in Germany?

thanks


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

I wouldn't bring your GM.....I mean SAAB there!:rofl: 

They'll run you off the track:violent:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Moving to the motorsports/track forum.

I assume you mean the N***252;rburgring? N***252;rberg is a different town than N***252;remberg.

The *provisional* 2007 calendar is up on the official nurburgring site:

http://www.nuerburgring.de/index.php?id=106&L=1#1312


```
Datum:
	

Sunday, 1.04.2007
	

von 8:00 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Monday, 2.04.2007
	

von 17:45 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Tuesday, 3.04.2007
	

von 17:45 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Wednesday, 4.04.2007
	

von 17:45 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Thursday, 5.04.2007
	

von 17:45 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Friday, 6.04.2007
	

von 8:00 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Saturday, 7.04.2007
	

von 8:00 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Sunday, 8.04.2007
	

von 8:00 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Monday, 9.04.2007
	

von 8:00 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Tuesday, 10.04.2007
	

von 17:15 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Wednesday, 11.04.2007
	

von 17:15 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Thursday, 12.04.2007
	

von 17:15 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Saturday, 14.04.2007
	

von 18:00 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Sunday, 15.04.2007
	

von 8:00 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Monday, 16.04.2007
	

von 13:00 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Tuesday, 17.04.2007
	

von 17:45 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Wednesday, 18.04.2007
	

von 17:45 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Thursday, 19.04.2007
	

von 17:45 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Friday, 20.04.2007
	

von 14:15 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Saturday, 21.04.2007
	

von 17:30 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Sunday, 22.04.2007
	

von 8:00 - 14:30 Uhr bis 17:00 - 19:00 Uhr

Datum:
	

Monday, 23.04.2007
	

von 17:15 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Tuesday, 24.04.2007
	

von 17:15 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Wednesday, 25.04.2007
	

von 17:15 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Thursday, 26.04.2007
	

von 17:15 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Saturday, 28.04.2007
	

von 18:00 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Sunday, 29.04.2007
	

von 8:00 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr

Datum:
	

Monday, 30.04.2007
	

von 13:00 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr
```


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

It's always open Easter weekend. They've even opened up the GP track for touristenfahrten on occasion. You can bet I'll be up there in April.:thumbup:


----------



## ///M W (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm going to run on Nurburgring Nordeschief one of these days.

Do they do rental racers at all? I AM going to drive there before I die...even if it is in a Nissan Micra.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

///M W said:


> I'm going to run on Nurburgring Nordeschief one of these days.
> 
> Do they do rental racers at all? I AM going to drive there before I die...even if it is in a Nissan Micra.


I'll be there Apr 5 - Apr 11 in a SixT rental car.

There are official ring rentals available... but they're $$$. I had a SixT rental car (E46 320dT 6spd) last time I was there (Aug 05) and had no problems at all.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

I should be there for one of the first industry pool days of the season. 

I can tack on another 20+ laps to my total!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Test_Engineer said:


> I should be there for one of the first industry pool days of the season.
> 
> I can tack on another 20+ laps to my total!


When?


----------



## gabo2k (Jul 13, 2006)

KrisL said:


> I'll be there Apr 5 - Apr 11 in a SixT rental car.
> 
> There are official ring rentals available... but they're $$$. I had a SixT rental car (E46 320dT 6spd) last time I was there (Aug 05) and had no problems at all.


I'll be there on April 7 and 8th. As far as I know the track will be open.

Is it better to go during the week, versus a weekend?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

gabo2k said:


> Is it better to go during the week, versus a weekend?


Certainly. We should have a mini bimmerfest meetup there on the 7th .


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

KrisL said:


> Certainly. We should have a mini bimmerfest meetup there on the 7th .


...as long as it's not raining...


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

If you guys wait till 28th you can see F1 car lapping the Ring for the first time in 31 years. BMW will bring F1.07 and Nick Heidfeld will run demonstration laps during the day devoted to BMW Motorsports.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> If you guys wait till 28th you can see F1 car lapping the Ring for the first time in 31 years. BMW will bring F1.07 and Nick Heidfeld will run demonstration laps during the day devoted to BMW Motorsports.


Holy crap that would be a sight to see.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> If you guys wait till 28th you can see F1 car lapping the Ring for the first time in 31 years. BMW will bring F1.07 and Nick Heidfeld will run demonstration laps during the day devoted to BMW Motorsports.


Any guesses on lap times?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> Any guesses on lap times?


From what I've read it's going to be a demonstration run and they won't pay attention to a lap time, probably in the way F1 cars do a hill climb at Goodwood. 
I have to say you'll need some big cojones to run Nordschleife at full speed in F1 car :yikes:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

KrisL said:


> Holy crap that would be a sight to see.


:eeps:

Holy crap. I think that I will be there.

There is an endurance race (BF Goodrich Langstreckenmeisterschaft) the same day.

At least I have hotel reservations in Bonn for 27-29 April. Now I will work on the road trip plans with my wife. 

.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd like to see how he'll be passing through the Karussel curve 

They did it years ago


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> I'd like to see how he'll be passing through the Karussel curve
> 
> They did it years ago


heh I was just thinking that. They'll take the high line... no way a modern F1 car could take those bumps....


----------

